# Please help give me an idea



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

I Been charging $30 per push for under 2' and $45 for over 2' of snow on a 4 car driveway. I'm getting murdered out here with that rate. I see others are charging seasonal contracts. I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction with monthly contracts. I would think that pre-payed is the way I'll do it at the 1st of every month. but what should I charge per month? I live north of highway 7 in the GTA. what does $200 sound like? it covers 7 plows a month basically. It includes everything and even big dumps and small dumps over 2" high. Is that a fair price? is it too high? Lay in to me. I can handle it. I'm rigging up an 8' plow. Thanks guys. I 'preciate 'er.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

How much snow do you average


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's about $28.50 per push. This sounds cheap to me. How many do you have?


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

iceyman;2069164 said:


> How much snow do you average


http://www.currentresults.com/Weath...nowfall-totals-snow-accumulation-averages.php

we usually get 2 really big storms a year. also, it snows here more than Toronto.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

FredG;2069168 said:


> That's about $28.50 per push. This sounds cheap to me. How many do you have?


so far around 15.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I personally would lower the trigger from 2 feet. That's a lot of work.


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

By murdered do you mean you're losing $ or is everybody else cheaper ? The first thing can be fixed the second cannot.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

what does CL have listed for snowplowing prices?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

122 inches is enough for per push work. I know winter is late but it ain't over till the fat lady sings. You can get hurt with seasonal should not this year but you never know.

I would want a little of both if your worried about not working. I would figure 25 trips per season. I don't live in the GTA but per trip I would think should be $40.00 minimal. I prefer per trip but glad I got some seasonal this year.

Don't get all freaked out yet we could still get snowed on.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm north west of the GTA, we do get more snow over the escarpment. I find the little drives in subdivisions don't hire unless you offer a stupid good deal that makes them not worthwhile. Even the well to do neighbourhoods are all house poor,have their kids do it, and own a homedepot mower that they help their neighbours out with. With house prices just shy of $500k for a shack, people start looking for places to save and don,t mind shovelling a little snow. JMO...


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sawboy;2069190 said:


> I personally would lower the trigger from 2 feet. That's a lot of work.


Thank you. I'll put some more thought into the price to depth ratio.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

160SR;2069194 said:


> By murdered do you mean you're losing $ or is everybody else cheaper ? The first thing can be fixed the second cannot.


I have no snow on the ground here yet so I'm making no money.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

grandview;2069197 said:


> what does CL have listed for snowplowing prices?


Smart. I never even thought of looking into that- let alone making an ad! 'preciate it!


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2069237 said:


> I'm north west of the GTA, we do get more snow over the escarpment. I find the little drives in subdivisions don't hire unless you offer a stupid good deal that makes them not worthwhile. Even the well to do neighbourhoods are all house poor,have their kids do it, and own a homedepot mower that they help their neighbours out with. With house prices just shy of $500k for a shack, people start looking for places to save and don,t mind shovelling a little snow. JMO...


sure seems that way


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

FredG;2069202 said:


> 122 inches is enough for per push work. I know winter is late but it ain't over till the fat lady sings. You can get hurt with seasonal should not this year but you never know.
> 
> I would want a little of both if your worried about not working. I would figure 25 trips per season. I don't live in the GTA but per trip I would think should be $40.00 minimal. I prefer per trip but glad I got some seasonal this year.
> 
> Don't get all freaked out yet we could still get snowed on.


$40 is my price. but I'm offering $30 pushes for a bit.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Times change when we were raising a family and in the housing market all you needed was about 80 to 110k to live in a nice three to four bedroom and to bath with a two car attached garage. I'm glad I was smart enough to buy a modest home and be able to put some money away for when I can't earn money.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;2069237 said:


> I'm north west of the GTA, we do get more snow over the escarpment. I find the little drives in subdivisions don't hire unless you offer a stupid good deal that makes them not worthwhile. Even the well to do neighbourhoods are all house poor,have their kids do it, and own a homedepot mower that they help their neighbours out with. With house prices just shy of $500k for a shack, people start looking for places to save and don,t mind shovelling a little snow. JMO...


After a night at a Leafs game and a 2-4 and pack of Exports I'm surprised you can even afford a house there.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

MC94XR7;2069240 said:


> I have no snow on the ground here yet so I'm making no money.


Not trying to be a wise guy, it's the same for everybody here, cept Grandview. No snow on the east coast yet. And your just setting up your plow now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Randall Ave;2069290 said:


> Not trying to be a wise guy, it's the same for everybody here, cept Grandview. No snow on the east coast yet. And your just setting up your plow now.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Stepped right intp that one, didn't I.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;2069262 said:


> After a night at a Leafs game and a 2-4 and pack of Exports I'm surprised you can even afford a house there.


I've been in the same house for 20 years now. There was an old couple that lived next door that when we moved in, said they had been here 20 years. They sold 2 years ago to a young couple with 2 kids, and my wife and I realized we are now the old couple next door... :crying:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, Fred is talking about getting burned on season. GV is burning his firepit making money on season. If I could do it I think I'd prefer season. Start collecting in November knowing exactly what you have coming in every month guaranteed. Maybe have a few per push to make up for big snow winters.

To the OP, if you charge $40 I wouldn't want to offer less than that. If you do, give them some coupon or something so they're not surprised when they have to pay more. Also, CL is for the low ballers, I wouldn't advertise on there. I have before and EVERY person I talked to wanted to barter the price down and try to get stuff for free.


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

MC94XR7;2069240 said:


> I have no snow on the ground here yet so I'm making no money.


Ok, get it now. No snow in SWNH either. Prolly why no one wants to sign a seasonal.
I made more per push on driveways last Feb. than I would have if I gave them a seasonal rate anyway.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction;2069317 said:


> Yeah, Fred is talking about getting burned on season. GV is burning his firepit making money on season. If I could do it I think I'd prefer season. Start collecting in November knowing exactly what you have coming in every month guaranteed. Maybe have a few per push to make up for big snow winters.
> 
> To the OP, if you charge $40 I wouldn't want to offer less than that. If you do, give them some coupon or something so they're not surprised when they have to pay more. Also, CL is for the low ballers, I wouldn't advertise on there. I have before and EVERY person I talked to wanted to barter the price down and try to get stuff for free.


Fred is happy too just like GV. I have some seasonal not a lot but collected about 9K have not been out yet. I prefer a little seasonal and more per push. GV did not sit next fire and make that easy money last season.

Seasonal saved the day this season so far. I had commercial I visited twice last season more than once. Not such a good feeling on season when that happens. It's not always a trip to the beach like this winter.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Randall Ave;2069290 said:


> Not trying to be a wise guy, it's the same for everybody here, cept Grandview. No snow on the east coast yet. And your just setting up your plow now.


I'm taking my time on the plow since there's no snow in the forcast for 2 weeks. but this week will be the week. I was liking Fisher HD 8' but now the Snowdogg MD75 is looking sweet.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

any of you in the GTA have a price for 4 car driveways or a formula for price?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG;2069331 said:


> Fred is happy too just like GV. I have some seasonal not a lot but collected about 9K have not been out yet. I prefer a little seasonal and more per push. GV did not sit next fire and make that easy money last season.
> 
> Seasonal saved the day this season so far. I had commercial I visited twice last season more than once. Not such a good feeling on season when that happens. It's not always a trip to the beach like this winter.


I didn't mean one is better than the other. I just like the idea of getting the income no matter what. I've always been per push (well per shovel I guess) and I think it's the same as season, win some lose some. I just know that in the winter it would be easier knowing that I have money coming in, like I do in the warmer months. I think the mix like you have is a good idea.

Last year when you guys got killed we only had 14"...seasonal would have been great. On the other hand, when we got our average yearly snowfall in one storm a few years back I would have been screwed.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

here, boys: found this one too. pretty helpful for determining daily snowfall historical daily averages: (scroll down)
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/forecasts/statistics/precipitation/cl615hmak/caon0029


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MC94XR7;2069152 said:


> I Been charging $30 per push for under 2' and $45 for over 2' of snow on a 4 car driveway. I'm getting murdered out here with that rate.
> 
> your only charging $30 for 2 feet of snow?
> And $45 for over 2 feet.
> ...


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

MSsnowplowing;2069405 said:


> MC94XR7;2069152 said:
> 
> 
> > I Been charging $30 per push for under 2' and $45 for over 2' of snow on a 4 car driveway. I'm getting murdered out here with that rate.
> ...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm Pretty sure the OP was meaning 2'' not 2'


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

FredG;2069436 said:


> I'm Pretty sure the OP was meaning 2'' not 2'


I meant 2'. I changed my prices higher. to $45 and $65. I was doing some numbers and learned with the price of the plow and truck, I'm losing money doing it that cheap.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MC94XR7;2071969 said:


> I meant 2'. I changed my prices higher. to $45 and $65. I was doing some numbers and learned with the price of the plow and truck, I'm losing money doing it that cheap.


Maybe it's just me why would you wait for 2' to fall? Is this a joke or just string the sauce. What kind of idiot home owner would want to be plowed out at 2'. You could not get out in a emergency. For any reason for that matter.

I thought you were getting the $45 to $65 for 2''. How about $250.00 for the HO that wants to be plowed out at 2'. Your getting plucked like a chicken.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

MSsnowplowing;2069405 said:


> MC94XR7;2069152 said:
> 
> 
> > I Been charging $30 per push for under 2' and $45 for over 2' of snow on a 4 car driveway. I'm getting murdered out here with that rate.
> ...


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

FredG;2072000 said:


> Maybe it's just me why would you wait for 2' to fall? Is this a joke or just string the sauce. What kind of idiot home owner would want to be plowed out at 2'. You could not get out in a emergency. For any reason for that matter.
> 
> I thought you were getting the $45 to $65 for 2''. How about $250.00 for the HO that wants to be plowed out at 2'. Your getting plucked like a chicken.


:laughing:lol I think you misunderstood. 2", I stat plowing. the prices are for the depths


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

For 2 feet? Your serious Clark?


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

It seems as though my prices are way low. Who else would like to share their formula so I'm not a cut-rate shlub? I'm not in it to be Mr. Cheap.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

.5 to 3 = $60
3.1 to 6 = $81
6.1 to 9 = $109
Driveway and Sidewalks
Over 9.1 $109 Plus T&M @ $165 Hr. 
Salt $65 

You need to buy a plow First.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MC94XR7;2072049 said:


> MSsnowplowing;2069405 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta ask: with all that grey area of measurements, how do *you *solve disputes from customers who have a different idea of how deep the snow is?
> ...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MC94XR7;2072051 said:


> :laughing:lol I think you misunderstood. 2", I stat plowing. the prices are for the depths


I missed this.

So reading this, you start plowing at the 2 inch mark and charge them $65 for up to 2 feet of snow.

So if there is a 8 inch storm, you go there 4 times and plow them then only charge them $65?

Well if it was me, the way I would do it for a 8 Inch storm.
I would have gone there twice, once around the 6 inch mark and then at storm end and charged them -(using your price) $130 dollars.

2-6 inchs $65
7-12 inches $130
and every 1-6 inches over 12 would be an additional $65 dollars.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

MSsnowplowing;2072140 said:


> I missed this.
> 
> So reading this, you start plowing at the 2 inch mark and charge them $65 for up to 2 feet of snow.
> 
> ...


I wait for the storm to finish before going out. If it is between 2" and 24", I charge $45. If it is over 24", I charge $65.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

MC94XR7;2072199 said:


> I wait for the storm to finish before going out. If it is between 2" and 24", I charge $45. If it is over 24", I charge $65.


I think you are leaving a lot of meat on the bone.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

maxwellp;2072210 said:


> I think you are leaving a lot of meat on the bone.


Seems like I have a lot to learn. My wife just told me that her boss has a house with a 4 car driveway and they pay "like $500 a month". If that is accurate, I'm really cut throat!:laughing:.
Thats the last thing I want to be! If there's money to be made, I want to make it lol. frig next thing you know, I'm doing walmarts for $20 with a snowblower at the rate I'm going


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't know if I mentioned that this is residential.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MC94XR7;2072261 said:


> Seems like I have a lot to learn. My wife just told me that her boss has a house with a 4 car driveway and they pay "like $500 a month". If that is accurate, I'm really cut throat!:laughing:.
> Thats the last thing I want to be! If there's money to be made, I want to make it lol. frig next thing you know, I'm doing walmarts for $20 with a snowblower at the rate I'm going


 It appears to me you are scared of the light winter because you have no income coming in for plowing this happens and is not the first time.

If there's 6' on the ground at 5pm do you wait till the storm is over? This is crazy. Maybe in your area, people want to be plowed out when coming from work around here.

Seasonal is okay, But is not that easy in a bad winter and could prove to cause you some trouble. Lots of guys charge by the inch never worked out for me when I was doing resi's. I'm not pushing 2' for anybody unless it's a emergency situation and payed like $200.to $250.

Work off your $40. to $45. per trip and hit them every 4 to 6''. If it don't work out try something different. Winter is not over and not likely to happen again for a while.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

FredG;2072368 said:


> It appears to me you are scared of the light winter because you have no income coming in for plowing this happens and is not the first time.
> 
> If there's 6' on the ground at 5pm do you wait till the storm is over? This is crazy. Maybe in your area, people want to be plowed out when coming from work around here.
> 
> ...


Good point. I may provide windrow service in the meantime while the snow is falling if the street plows are operating.


----------

